# What breed is Angie?



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Angie is like pepperish on the back, like from her nose to the tip of her tail, &she has a dark black lining down the middle of the back, then her chest & legs are white. What kind of cat is she? I got a digital a couple of days ago so I will post pictures soon, but right now is there a way to identify her breed? I have a book but it focoses on purebreds.

Thanks,
Catlover. (And Angie).


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15252

I doubt she is a purebreed.


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

She looks like a DSH. I don't think that she is a purebred, but just becuase she isn't a purebred doens't mean she isn't wonderful! I mean, if you think about it, it means there will never be another one like her!


----------

